# Welches Linux ?



## TJW65 (28. Februar 2020)

Moin Community,

Ich wollte mal fragen welche denn die beste Linux Distributionen sei und die Grabenkämpfe beobachten. Nein, spaß beiseite 
Ich weiß dass jene Frage bereits oft gestellt wurde, möchte sie aber dennoch nun einmal "für mich" stellen.

Aktuell bin ich sehr versucht auf Linux umzusteigen, einfach um meine Daten auch etwas mehr bei mir zu behalten und sicherlich auch mal etwas neues zu probieren. Wonach suche ich also? 
Ich bin zeit meines Lebens Windows User und kam damit bisher auch immer ganz gut zu recht. Ich war zwar nie ein Hardcore User aber habe mich sicherlich mehr als eigentlich nötig damit beschäftigt.Erfahrung habe ich wie gesagt bisher mit Linux nur minimal (lediglich mal ein Raspian Installiert und dann dem Besitzer das Systems wiedergegeben). Diese Bereitschaft mich etwas damit auseinander zu setzten hätte ich also auch für Linux. 
Nach Möglichkeit sollte es also ein Linux sein welches in erster Linie nutzerfreundlich ist, sprich einen nicht mit allem alleine lässt aber auch etwas gestaltungsfreiraum lässt. 
Vom Design her schiele ich bisher in Richtung kubuntu oder elementary OS. "Zur Not" auch linux mint.
Meine Haupt bedenken gelten jedoch auch gar nicht dem Umstieg auf das OS selbst sondern vielmehr "meiner" Software.
Meine Schule will "demnächst" eh auf Libre Office Umstellen (Microsoft Office kann (!) man sich nicht mehr leisten, aber das ist ein anderes Thema) ergo müsste ich mich an diesen Umstieg wohl eh gewöhnen. Aber wie sieht es mit Spielen aus (ja, das will ich einfach weiterhin) es gibt ja beispielsweise "Play on Linux"

Also vielen Dank für's lesen der kleine Textwüste. Ich wäre super dankbar für eure Erfahrungen und Empfehlungen.

MFG
TJW65


----------



## mardsis (28. Februar 2020)

TJW65 schrieb:


> Aber wie sieht es mit Spielen aus (ja, das will ich einfach weiterhin) es gibt ja beispielsweise "Play on Linux"



Zu deiner Hauptfrage lasse ich lieber die richtigen Experten was sagen, aber zumindest hierzu kann ich vielleicht eine Anregung geben.

Wie wäre denn ein Dualboot-System? Linux für die Arbeit, Websurfing und was sonst so anfällt und die Windowsmaschine nur zum spielen? Kommt das für dich in Frage? Bei dieser Lösung würdest du in Spielen die wenigsten Abstrich machen.


----------



## TJW65 (28. Februar 2020)

Ja, das war bereits meine Überlegung.
Vermutlich ist es als aller erstes am klügsten einfach mal grundlegend in Linux reinzuschnuppern indem ich eine "Live" Version nutze, sprich Linux nutze ohne es zu installieren sondern es nur vom USB Stick starte.
Geht das denn mit allen Linux Versionen? Ich würde nach Möglichkeit gerne mal elementary OS dafür nutzen.

MFG
TJW65


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (28. Februar 2020)

Es gibt kein "Was ist das beste Linux"!

Für Gaming siehe Download Lutris welche Distros unterstütz werden. Office wird von allen Distros unterstützt. (Libre Office gibt es auch für Windows ... )
Bei elementary OS hat man kaum bis kein Raum um das OS zu gestalten. Kubuntu währe die Alternative ... da kann man sich ebenfalls das Dock laden und man hat eine macOS ähnlichen Aufbau.
Reines Arch, Manjaro, Mint,  Pop OS sind die Favoriten wenn es um all diese Wünsche geht. Beim Gaming wirst Du bei einigen Titeln enttäuscht werden was die Performance unter Linux angeht (kann mich täuschen aber das ist meine bisherige Erfahrung).

Ob deine restliche Software läuft die Du brauchst ist die nächste Frage.
Die letzte Frage ist wie viel Du am PC spielst ... ? Geht es um 10% Office Kram und 90% Gaming bleib bei Windows.


----------



## TJW65 (28. Februar 2020)

Hey,
Zuersteinmal danke für deine Antwort.



IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> Es gibt kein "Was ist das beste Linux"!



Wenn du damit meinen einleitenden Satz meinst: das war lediglich ein Scherz 



IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> Für Gaming siehe Download Lutris welche Distros unterstütz werden. Office wird von allen Distros unterstützt. (Libre Office gibt es auch für Windows ... )



Jepp, über Lutris habe ich mich auch bereits Informiert. Auch Steam Proton ist da ja eine Möglichkeit. Dennoch danke.
Dass ich Libre Office auch unter Windows verwenden kann ist mir schon bewusst.
Mein Gedanke war lediglich dass ich doch vielleicht den Umstieg auf Libre Office nutzen könnte um auf Linux umzuziehen, denn eigentlich gibt's (abgesehen von den Games und dem Gehwohnheitsfaktor) nichts was mich aktuell bei Microweich hält.
Das ich vielleicht nicht alles : favorisiertes Design, Spiele, Einfachheit und Vielfältigkeit unter einen Hut bekomme ist mir vollkommen klar.

Ich werde morgen einfach mal mit ein paar der Live Versionen herum spielen und dann sehen was mir am ehesten zusagt oder ob ich weiterhin bei MS bleibe.

MFG
TJW65


----------



## fotoman (28. Februar 2020)

TJW65 schrieb:


> indem ich eine "Live" Version nutze, sprich Linux nutze ohne es zu installieren sondern es nur vom USB Stick starte.
> Geht das denn mit allen Linux Versionen?


Da es nicht "das Linux" sondern nur hunderte Distributionen auf Linux-Basis gibt, musst Du bei Deiner Wunschdistribution nach einer entsprechnden Live-CD/Live-USB-Stick suchen.

Wobei Du auch Linux auf einen USB-Stick installieren kannst und damit auch keine Probleme hast, Nachinstellierte Programme oder Einstellungen dauerhaft zu speichern. Sowas können als Live-CD nur wenige Distributionen.

Allerdings muss man bei der Installation auf USB-Stick (oder USB-SSD) extremst aufpassen, wo der Installer seinen Bootloader installiert. Vollständigen Zugriff auf das UEFI Deines PCs wirst Du ja haben, um danach u.U. wieder das UEFI-Bootmenü zu korrigieren. Z.B. Kubuntu ist der Meinung, ungefragt das UEFi-Bootmenü anpassen zu müssen. Es ist halt genauso überzeugt von sich und der Alleinherrschaft wie eine Windows-10 Instalation.

Seit dem Test diverser Linux-Distributionne auf meinem wohl schon zu laten Zeit-PC (3 von 6 Distributionen von Mitte 2019 sind spätestens nach 5 Minuten abgestürtzt, wenn sie vorher überhaupt meine Netzwerkkarte erkannt habe) und zusammen imt der überwiegend eher kurzfristig ausgelegten Supportpolitik muss man sich wohl selber eine Distribution aussuchen, die zu den eigenen Vorlieben passt. Die Spieleplatformen sollten doch entsprechende Hinweise geben.


----------



## Stryke7 (29. Februar 2020)

Ich würde dir zum Einstieg ganz klassisch Ubuntu empfehlen. Das ist eigentlich sehr nutzerfreundlich und hat eine große Community.

Bezüglich Gaming: Steam Proton macht einem das Leben hier sehr einfach.  Manche Spiele laufen auch nativ auf Linux.
PlayOnLinux habe ich noch nie ordentlich zum laufen bekommen, allerdings auch nie viel Zeit reingesteckt um es zu versuchen.


----------



## TJW65 (29. Februar 2020)

'Morgen,
Ich habe vergangene Nacht noch etwas mit elementary OS experimentiert (ja das hat' s mir bisher einfach angetan) werde heute aber auch noch einmal Ubuntu probieren.

MFG
TJW65


----------



## guss (3. März 2020)

Vor einigen Jahren stand ich vor der gleichen Entscheidung und habe mich für Ubuntu entschieden. Ich bin immer noch dabei und sehe auch keinen Grund für einen Wechsel. Es läuft stabil, wer will kann basteln, die Community ist gut, wenn man Hilfe sucht und mir gefällt es auch. Steam läuft problemlos und so kann man auch darauf zocken. Ich muss aber gestehen, dass ich das nur hin und wieder teste. Daddeln tue ich noch hauptsächlich unter Windows.


----------



## TJW65 (3. März 2020)

Danke für die ganzen Antworten.
Aktuell wäge ich noch ab ob ich wirklich wechseln will.
Am besten gefallen haben mir bisher das häufig empfohlenen Ubuntu und das Elementary OS.
Ich weiß aber noch nicht ob nicht einfach die Bequemlichkeit siegt und ich (vorerst?) beim Windows bleibe...Vielleicht in ein paar Jahren.

MFG
TJW65


----------



## Sieben8 (2. Mai 2020)

„Aktuell bin ich sehr versucht auf Linux umzusteigen, einfach um meine Daten auch etwas mehr bei mir zu behalten und sicherlich auch mal etwas neues zu probieren. Wonach suche ich also? „

Ging mir genauso, ich wollte auch etwas neues probieren. Habe über mehrere Jahre hinweg viele verschiedene Distributionen probiert. Ich hatte nur Probleme mit Linux.
Für Server ist Linux super - aber für Konsumenten ist das nix. Nochmal werde ich mir Linux nicht mehr antun.

Kannst es natürlich aus Interesse ausprobieren, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass du direkt wieder zurück zu Windows wechselst, ist relativ hoch


----------



## amdahl (2. Mai 2020)

Wie schwer der Umstieg wird, hängt von einigen Faktoren ab. So pauschal würde ich da nicht von mir auf andere schließen.
Welche Hardware hat man, was will man mit dem PC machen, Vorkenntnisse zum grundsätzlichen Vorgehen bei -zwangsläufig- auftretenden Problemen, Erwartungshaltung, Leidensfähigkeit, verfügbare Zeit...


----------



## nordischerdruide (3. Mai 2020)

Welches Linux&#8230;.
Diese Frage erinnert mich so ein bisschen an die Frage, welches Gericht ist euer Lieblingsgericht?

Ich nutze Linux seit ca. 2007 (XANDROS)
Habe seit dem verschiedene Linuxdistributionen ausprobiert.

Für mich war und ist der Klassiker (UBUNTU) mein Lieblingsgericht.
Ich probiere aber gerne auch mal neue Gerichte aus, der Geschmack verändert sich ja im Laufe des Lebens, sagt man.
Aber bis dato hat sich dieser noch nicht geändert 

Hier ein interessantes Zitat von Michael Kofler zu Ubuntu 20.04:

 Schlusswort
Ubuntu wird weiterhin der De-facto-Standard und die Messlatte im Linux-Desktop-Bereich bleiben. Nicht, weil es so großartig ist, sondern weil es kaum Alternativen gibt. (Fedora gefällt mir gut, ist mir aber für den täglichen Einsatz zu experimentell/kurzlebig. Von openSUSE habe ich mich in den letzten Jahren zunehmend entfremdet; ich sehe keinen plausiblen Grund, warum ich diese Distribution einsetzen sollte. CentOS 8 wäre vielleicht eine Option, aber die mitgelieferten Programmversionen sind mitunter doch recht konservativ. Und die Update-Versorgung war in den letzten Monaten sehr unzuverlässig. Von Ubuntu abgeleitete Distributionen berücksichtige ich hier nicht &#8212; da kann ich gleich das Original verwenden.)

Anders ausgedrückt: Im aktuell verfügbaren Distributions-Mix erscheint mir Ubuntu trotz mancher Nachteile (Snap!) der bei weitem beste und ausgewogenste Kompromiss. Ubuntu LTS ist die Distribution, die ich anderen Leuten empfehle, und es ist die Distribution, die ich sowohl auf meinen Notebooks/Desktop-Rechnern als auch im Server-Bereich am häufigsten einsetze.

Auch wenn dieser Mini-Test nicht vor Begeisterung sprüht, so bin ich Canonical doch dankbar, dass es Ubuntu (auch und gerade am Desktop, wo aktuell kein Geld zu verdienen ist) weiter entwickelt und pflegt, jede LTS-Version über fünf Jahre mit Updates versorgt etc. Stellen Sie sich vor, Canonical würde zusperren und es gäbe kein Ubuntu mehr: Das würde in der Linux-Landschaft ein riesiges Loch hinterlassen.


----------



## Zeiss (4. Mai 2020)

Sieben8 schrieb:


> Ich hatte nur Probleme mit Linux.
> Für Server ist Linux super - aber für Konsumenten ist das nix. Nochmal werde ich mir Linux nicht mehr antun.
> 
> Kannst es natürlich aus Interesse ausprobieren, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass du direkt wieder zurück zu Windows wechselst, ist relativ hoch



Dann verrate uns doch mal, welche Probleme du doch hattest?


----------



## Gamer090 (4. Mai 2020)

Ich habe bis jetzt nur ganz wenige Linux Distros probiert, Ubuntu, Linux Mint und Kubuntu. Trotzdem würde ich dir Ubuntu empfehlen, es ist einfach zu bedienen und wenn du erst mal ein paar Befehle für das Terminal kennst, wirst du es lieben  Früher kannte ich ein paar Befehle für das Terminal und habe da viel Unfug getrieben  Wenn man sich auskennt, dann ist das Terminal ganz nett, es läuft einfach. Wenn mal das Update Center nicht will, einfach im Terminal den Befehl geben um die gewünschte Software zu installieren, ggf. noch das Admin Passwort eingeben. 

Schon lange habe ich Ubuntu nicht genutzt weil ich nicht immer zwischen 2 OS wechseln will aber es läuft gut neben Windows. Empfehle aber schon im Voraus einen Teil der SSD/HDD frei zu machen und es Unformatiert lassen, NTFS kann Ubuntu nicht, dafür exFat was Windows auch kann. Formatieren am besten dann über den Ubuntu installer, das kann dir dann in verschiedene Formate formatieren, Hier gibt es scher irgendwer der dir empfehlen kann in welchem Format du es formatieren sollst.

Ubuntu hat auch eine Videplayer und einen Musikplayer, früher war da Open Office drauf das jetzt durch Libre Office abgelöst wurde, so grosse Unterschiede gibt es da nicht. 
Das einzige was du bei jedem Linux aufpassen musst, Kompatible Hardware, es ist zwar besser geworden mit den Treibern weil div. Linux Distros immer beliebter werden und für die immer mehr Treiber entwickelt werden, trotzdem empfehle ich erstmal eine Live Version zu testen. Und nicht wundern wenn es etwas langsam ist, die USB Sticks sind Schildkröten im Gegensatz zu den Leoparden alias SSD  

Irgendwie habe ich Bock mir wieder Ubuntu zu installieren, aber zu Elementry OS kann ich dir nix sagen das habe ich noch nie probiert.


----------



## fotoman (4. Mai 2020)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> NTFS kann Ubuntu nicht,


Das ist aber schon sehr lange vorbei. Klar, FastBoot bei Win 10 muss man abschalten und mit Bitlocker sollte die Partition auch nicht verschlüsselt sein. Und wer privat Benutzerrechte auf Dateisystemebene nutzt, muss halt aufpassen. Sowas bietet FAT32/exFAT aber garnicht.



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Und nicht wundern wenn es etwas langsam ist, die USB Sticks sind Schildkröten im Gegensatz zu den Leoparden alias SSD


Wer kein Geld für einen guten USB-Stick ausgeben will, muss halt warten. Mein Ubuntu von einer älteren USB3-SSD (die max. genauso schnell ist wie ein guter aktueller USB-Stick) lief jedenfalls inkl. ein paar auf der SSD (auf einer NTFS-Partition  ) abgelegten VMs problemlos, nachdem ich den unnötigen Aufwand für VMware unter Linux mal hinter mich gebracht hatte.


----------



## Noofuu (11. Mai 2020)

Ich habe auch schon viele ausprobiert, und lande immer wieder bei Linux Mint. 
Es funktioniert einwandfrei bei mir, hatte auch mal Manjaro installiert aber ohne das ich großartig was geändert habe startete dies nicht mehr.

Ubuntu läuft auch immer gut und ist auch Super für Einsteiger.
Auf einem alten Rechner/Laptop kann ich XFCE empfehlen schlicht und leicht


----------



## dw86 (26. Mai 2020)

Linux Mint wenn du dich langsam an Linux gewöhnen möchtest.(hat Ähnlichkeit mit Windows) Bei Linux kann es aber sein das nur Standardtreiber für deine Hardware verfügbar ist und nicht die ganze Leistung abrufen kannst. Wie die anderen schon gesagt haben: Dual-Boot und schauen ob es gefällt.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (27. Mai 2020)

mardsis schrieb:


> Wie wäre denn ein Dualboot-System?


Noch sinnvoller wäre - vor allem zum "ausprobieren" - einfach ein paar "Linux*e*" () als *VM* zu testen!


----------



## fotoman (27. Mai 2020)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Noch sinnvoller wäre - vor allem zum "ausprobieren" - einfach ein paar "Linux*e*" () als *VM* zu testen!


Ist halt die Frage, ob man die GUI oder die HW-Unterstützung testen möchte.


----------



## rum (28. Mai 2020)

nordischerdruide schrieb:


> ...
> Hier ein interessantes Zitat von Michael Kofler zu Ubuntu 20.04:
> 
> Schlusswort
> ...



Also ich ganz persönlich würde von Canonical die Finger lassen.
Gearbeitet wird bei mir mit Linux Mint Debian Edition, gespielt mit Windows 10.
Gruß, Rum


----------



## Takei Naodar (29. Mai 2020)

Achja nach Jahren kehre ich das erste Mal wieder ins Forum zurück.
Bin selber im Januar mit dem Supportende von Win7 umgestiegen auf Linux. Manjaro um genau zu sein. Und Jungs ich muss sagen es war eine Umstellung. Aber ich denke es hat sich gelohnt.

Jede Distribution hat ihren Sinn und Aufgabenbereich. Ubuntu ist gut als generelles Feld/Wald und Wiesensystem. Aber ich sehe in der beinahe zwanghaften Präferierung von Snaps schon ein Problem. Ebenso wäre es für mich nicht akzeptabel gewesen über Jahre mit nur geringen Updates klarkommen zu müssen, da ich recht gern neue Hardware verwende und das Management von PPAs ist auch so ein Haken.
Weder Fedora,openSUSE noch CentOS sind wirklich dafür gedacht auf neuester Hardware zu spielen.
Deswegen hatte ich mich für Manjaro entschieden. Der dauerhafte Aufwand wegen der relativ häufigen Updates (etwa alle 2 Wochen) ist zwar etwas höher, aber vergleichsweise gering. Auch wenn man beim Updaten ein paar Grundregeln beachten sollte/muss, insbesondere wenn das Desktop Enviroment geupdated wird, ist es sehr stabil gewesen für mich bis jetzt.
@TJW65
Zum schauen ob deine Spiele auf Linux laufen würden, würde ich eher Protondb oder Lutris empfehlen. Mit beiden hab ich sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## th_fn_styles (31. Mai 2020)

Wer auch dem Gaming unter Linux eine Chance geben möchte, dem kann ich derzeit PopOS von System76 empfehlen. Läuft sehr stabil, nVidia Optimus Unterstützung, beste Proton-Performance auf meiner hardware im Vergleich zu Manjaro & Ubuntu  Pop!_OS by System76


----------



## 1xok (3. Juni 2020)

TJW65 schrieb:


> Aber wie sieht es mit Spielen aus (ja, das will ich einfach weiterhin) es gibt ja beispielsweise "Play on Linux"



Manche Spiele laufen unter Linux sogar besser als unter Windows oder mindestens genauso gut (z.B. die Java-Version von Minecraft). Von solchen Ausnahmen mal abgesehen ist man unter Linux für Spiele sehr stark auf Steam angewiesen. Da läuft inzwischen allerdings ziemlich viel nicht zuletzt durch Proton. Vor dem Umstieg auf Linux kann man ja mal schauen, was andere Leute für Erfahrungen gesammelt haben:

https://www.protondb.com/

Bei der Distribution sollte man im Hinterkopf behalten, dass man vielleicht nicht nur damit spielen möchte. Entscheidend ist da aber eigentlich eher die Arbeitsumgebung. Ich persönlich nutze seit vielen Jahren Xfce. Für den Einstieg würde ich daher Xubuntu 20.04 empfehlen.


----------



## ntropy83 (4. Juni 2020)

Wenn du Interesse am Linux-Gaming hast, ich hab mal eine kleinen Linux-Gaming Channel erstellt, den findest du hier: linux_gaming - JWO
Da hab ich alle möglichen aktuellen Titel getestet.

Auf Linux läuft mittlerweile fast Alles, außer einigen kompetiven Online-Shootern mit Anticheat wie PUBG oder Destiny 2. Das AntiCheat schreibt sich in den Windows-Kernel und das geht halt unter Linux nicht. Meiner Ansicht nach ist es aber nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis diese Hürde auch genommen wird.  

Ich hab mit Ubuntu angefangen, ist am einfachsten von der Bedienbarkeit und bin dann bei Manjaro gelandet, welches am Einfachsten von der update Seite ist. In manjaro hast du alle deine Programme im Paketmanager, entweder als kompilierte fertig zu installierende Pakete oder als Quellcode und kannst sie vom Paketmanager selber kompilieren lassen. Das ist ganz cool, um mal was neues auszuprobieren. Ich nutze zum Beispiel den xanmod-linux kernel, der im Gaming noch ein bißchen performanter ist und kompiliere den ganzen kernel mit jedem update neu. Dort kann man mal Dinge wie nen andere CPU-Scheduler ausprobieren um so die performance zu steigern.

Bei manjaro ist es etwas tricky die upstream mesa Treiber für AMD zu installieren, da hat es Debian einfacher mit fertigen repositories. Würde dir also auch raten, vielleicht erstmnal mit Ubuntu oder PopOS zu starten. Die neuesten upstream Treiber sind aber nur besonderes relevant, wenn man eine brandneue AMD Karte einsetzt. Für die momentan verfügbaren Modelle ist der mesa-master absolut perfomant genug. Bei nvidia hast du ja sowie closed-source Paket von nvidia.

Ansonsten ist es eigentlich Ansichtssache, welcher Desktop dir gefällt. Ich mag Budgie auf meinem Gaming-PC und Deepin auf meinem Convertible. Das neue Deepin ist richtig schick.


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Juni 2020)

Meine größte Hassliebe bisher ist der i3 Desktopmanager. Super effizient, aber auch super nutzerunfreundlich wenn man noch nicht weiß wie man ihn bedient, oder irgendwelche Komfort-Features haben will.

Ich kann mir dafür sinnvolle Einsatzzwecke denken, aber ich glaube für den Alltag wäre ich als Nerd nicht Hardcore genug um mir das anzutun


----------



## ntropy83 (4. Juni 2020)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Meine größte Hassliebe bisher ist der i3 Desktopmanager. Super effizient, aber auch super nutzerunfreundlich wenn man noch nicht weiß wie man ihn bedient, oder irgendwelche Komfort-Features haben will.
> 
> Ich kann mir dafür sinnvolle Einsatzzwecke denken, aber ich glaube für den Alltag wäre ich als Nerd nicht Hardcore genug um mir das anzutun



Wobei i3-Nerds ja auch stark in der Kritik stehen: 1991 haben sie eigene Treiber geschrieben, heute denken sie über den geeigneten Font für die Anzeige der Desktopuhr nach


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Juni 2020)

Desktopuhr?   So ein Unfug, nimmt nur Anzeigeplatz weg!


----------



## nordischerdruide (7. Juni 2020)

rum schrieb:


> Also ich ganz persönlich würde von Canonical die Finger lassen.
> Gearbeitet wird bei mir mit Linux Mint Debian Edition, gespielt mit Windows 10.
> Gruß, Rum



Oh ja, LinuxMint hat schon seinen eigenen Charm.
Auf einen meiner Rechner habe ich auch LinuxMint installiert.
Auch ich bevorzuge die DEBIAN, gegenüber der von UBUNTU abgeleiteten Version.
Da ich ja schon Ubuntu auf einen anderen Rechner habe, wäre es sonst doppelt gemoppelt 

ACHTUNG !
Allerdings sollte man bei LinuxMint Debian schon ein paar Linuxkenntnisse haben.
Man muss wissen wie man eine Partition richtig einhängen kann, möchte man LMDE neben einem anderen Betriebssystem installieren.
Wo Ubuntu und das von Ubuntu abgeleitete LinuxMint brav bei der Installation fragen, NEBEN WINDOWS INSTALLIEREN ? ...bügelt LMDE sonst alles weg!

Ansonsten ist LMDE nicht schlecht, nur Mate habe ich mir nachinstalliert.


----------

